# MAY 07 PHOTO CHALLENGE (Babies/Young-uns)



## DRB1313 (Apr 25, 2007)

Ok, We had a few request for this months Challenge. This is the time of year nature brings forth new life. Whether it be Reptiles, Birds, Furry beast or Human, Let's get out and see what we can find to photograph.  
Better watch out for Momma though. Nothing like being attacked by a Mockingbird.

Thanks again to all who posted and commented on last months challenge.
There was some fine photos posted and I for one, enjoyed them all.  

So get those camera phones, Point N shoots and SLR's out and Be creative, but most of all have fun.

Remember:
This is a fun Challenge not a contest.
Multiple post are welcomed.
Feel Free to use post processing for presentation or enhancement, but not for getting a laugh at someone elses expense.


----------



## DRB1313 (Apr 25, 2007)

I normally start us off with a photo or two. I'm letting Feralone have the honors. He's been holding on to one for this one.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 25, 2007)

well, i found these sunday night while walking with angie at moon lake. i got a real kick out of these cute little critters!!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 25, 2007)

this was one of my favorites. when i see it i think about the psalm that says even the highest and lowest among men find shelter in the shadow of your wings (feral paraphrase)


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 25, 2007)

drb, angie pointed these out and said those aren't minnows, they are mini's. i thought they would fit well here. it was a school of mini bass.


----------



## Darcy (Apr 25, 2007)

those are awesome! i'm almost ashamed to post the ones i got the other day! 

 Roger's dirt road has a creek that runs under it, and i saw these little guys hanging out down there the other day. Its from inside the car, so i didnt have a lot of time to set the camera up before they swam away!


----------



## DRB1313 (Apr 25, 2007)

How about? He will cover you with his feathers and under his wings you will find refuge. Psalms 91. My Favorite.
That My friend is a Classic Photograph.


----------



## Darcy (Apr 25, 2007)

one more when mama ducky showed up....


----------



## DRB1313 (Apr 25, 2007)

Dang Ya'll are Quick and Good Too.


----------



## slimbo (Apr 25, 2007)

Feral that last shot is truelly awesome.  It looks like something that you would see in a nice frame in an office or hospital or even church with a poem about mothers or verse or something.  Really cool.


----------



## leo (Apr 26, 2007)

*Fine choice DRB1313*

Feral......WOW  those are awesome shots ....................... 

Darcy, those too are fine pics, specially from in the car, thanks for taking them with us


----------



## Hoss (Apr 26, 2007)

You guys have gotten off to an awesome start for the month.  

Darcy, thanks for taking the time to get the photos and sharing them with us.  You got some good captures.  Shows why it's always a good idea to have the camera with you.

Feral, outstanding photos.  Congrats on doing such a fine job on capturing these moments.

Hoss


----------



## Darcy (Apr 26, 2007)

awww yall are sweet!  

you're right though, I've started keeping the camera with me all the time


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 26, 2007)

Darcy sometime the best shots just happen and you just happened to have got some good ones  


F! I'd like to say I'm surprised but in my short time hangin out here on the photo pages  nothing SURPRIZES me anymore  

Totaly AWESOME pics


----------



## bigswamp (Apr 26, 2007)

Y'all are off to a great start!  Some awesome photos already.  I'll have to see what I can come up with here shortly.


----------



## Southbow (Apr 26, 2007)

Here's a few I have. Although not quite as cuddly as the previous shots!









chris


----------



## DRB1313 (Apr 26, 2007)

Cool pics Southbow, Yikes That third one ain't no baby.


----------



## Southbow (Apr 26, 2007)

D,
He was only about 10-12", but I imagine he still packs a wallup!!

chris


----------



## DRB1313 (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow, He looks bigger in the photo.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 26, 2007)

DRB1313 said:


> Wow, He looks bigger in the photo.



Everyone knows the  camera adds 10 lbs 

I couldn't see the first 3 pics earlier but I can now and you guys got to many snakes I'm stayin up north thank you very much


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 26, 2007)

thanks for the kind comments yall, i have a few more that i took of these that i will share, they were just so darn photogenic. the little one jumping up the hill makes me want to sing Van Halen "jump" i know i beheaded momma, but the little critter made such an effort i thought it deserved it's moment. the funny thing is, i was laying on the bank trying to get the shot and a lady told me she thought i was a laid out drunk till she saw the camera!!! oh well, you can't impress everyone.


----------



## DRB1313 (Apr 26, 2007)

You did a great job with the geese Feral, Too bad the momma got decapitated or that would have been a sho-nuff masterpiece.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 27, 2007)

don't you make me go back down there!!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 28, 2007)

well, my schedule is crazy right now so i don't have as much time as i would like. i have a few to put on in the next few days but i thought i would bump with this one. not the best technically speaking but when i was taking it i kept hearing " train up a child in the way that he should go......"


----------



## ronfritz (Apr 28, 2007)

Had to get down low...into the Feral position you might say...to get this shot.


----------



## DRB1313 (Apr 29, 2007)

Great shots guys, I'm really struggling to find the right photo or any for that matter. I'm out of town for a few days , maybe when I get back.


----------



## huntin1 (Apr 29, 2007)

Great shots guys. Sometimes I hate to post up mine, they can't compare with some of the pic's I've seen on here.


Not youngun's, but soon will be:








Baby Doves:







Whitetail fawn:








huntin1


----------



## ronfritz (Apr 29, 2007)

I'd hate it if you didn't.  Nice fawn shot.  Where'd you take those?


----------



## huntin1 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks!

They were all taken up here in North Dakota, but last spring. We're just starting to get the first flowers blooming up here, no young'uns yet.


huntin1


----------



## Darcy (Apr 29, 2007)

ronfritz said:


> Had to get down low...into the Feral position you might say...to get this shot.



i LOVE that picture, adorable


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 30, 2007)

ron, that is a cute pup!!! huntin, thanks for sharing those great pics!!! i found a nest too but your pic is much nicer than mine!!! here is a gaggle of them noisy geese. even the babies look stuck up!!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 30, 2007)

my 2 favorites from today


----------



## ronfritz (May 1, 2007)

All good pics come to those who crawl on their bellies.  Nice knap of the earth shots Mr. Feral.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (May 2, 2007)

*Robin*

Shot this Robin 2 weeks ago on nest and got the chicks today. I believe they're 2-3 days old. 
Added this pelican pic from my Steinhatchee trip last week for good measure


----------



## DRB1313 (May 2, 2007)

Glad to see you guys keepin this one going. These are some excellent photos.  Maybe I'll get something soon.


----------



## ronfritz (May 6, 2007)

Here are some more pups.  I also put some of that DRB training to work and desaturated the background.  I think it works pretty good in this shot.


----------



## carabrook (May 6, 2007)

*coonhound babies*

shot taken this weekend of b&t babies


----------



## DRB1313 (May 6, 2007)

Ronfritz and carabrook, These are great and yes the desaturation works well here.  Nice job guys.


----------



## Backcountry (May 6, 2007)

this is a little different from what's been posted.........here is one of my neice


----------



## DRB1313 (May 6, 2007)

Nice photo Backcountry. Love the lanyard idea. They don't like it when those things go missing.


----------



## rip18 (May 6, 2007)

Y'all sure are seeing some neat little critters (including humans!!!).  I've seen a few little critters, but I sure ain't getting pictures of them... Just today I have seen baby Canada goslings, one baby mallard, and 2 baby rabbits, but NO pictures!

I'm glad y'all are getting some good ones & sharing them too!  There are some really good pictures being shared here!


----------



## Hoss (May 6, 2007)

I'll second what RIP said.  I haven't had much luck locating any babies.  I'm sure glad you all are getting some good ones.  

Hoss


----------



## leo (May 12, 2007)

*Here are some young ones*

and Momma too

Taken last week in Gulf Shores, Al

Oly E500, Sigma 55x200, F 5.6, S 1/60, ISO 100, EC -.3, Raw


----------



## FERAL ONE (May 12, 2007)

this has been a tough challenge to say the least!!! but on my way home this am, i found another baby!!! this was a cute little critter but it did not know what to think of me and the camera!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (May 12, 2007)

Tough for some of us. Your all over this one. Great job guys and gals. I've yet to post a single photo.


----------



## FERAL ONE (May 14, 2007)

Well the little critter is hard to see, but it is a baby killdeer playing in the mist of our cooling tower. gotta love that camo!!!


----------



## ronfritz (May 14, 2007)

Wow.   Good eye.  That's some good camo!


----------



## FERAL ONE (May 17, 2007)

we still have 12 days left on thisun' yall !!! there are babies to be found !!!  i risked life and limb to get a shot of these baby mockin' birds i found while pruning a bush. mama was hot on my tail!!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (May 17, 2007)

friend has a pack of these at her house. fit right in to the thread!!!


----------



## rip18 (May 17, 2007)

Neat shots guys!!!


----------



## turk2di (May 20, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## DRB1313 (May 20, 2007)

I FINALLY GOT ONE TO POST HERE IN THE CHALLENGE!!
This is my nephew Jack and his wagon. I thought this would be a good one to remove most of the color.


----------

